# Invisible Dead Pedal - $.29



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

In my search for a dead pedal for my '04 M6, I peeled back the carpeting to look for some mounting points.
Realizing that there is 'nothing' on the left side, other than a large hole, and there are a few electronics modules hanging there...
I looked to the floor.
There is an angled panel that goes from the floor to the fire wall.
I figured a bracket could be mounted there.
But, I did not want to put holes in the carpetting if I did not have to.
To make the long story short(er).
I realized that a lot of cars, most recently, my '95 Taurus SHO had no formal dead pedal, but did have the floor raised to the left of the clutch.
So why not do the same ?
I looked back in my garage and saw some 2x4s and my radial arm saw...
I cut a 9" piece of 2x4.
I trimmed it to 'follow the curve; of the floor/firewall. Standing it up on end.
Then, I placed it UNDER the carpetting, along the left wall.
I put the trim back, and low and behold.
I have a dead pedal that is invisible to the eye, and yet is solid, since it is wedged between my foot and the floor.

I seems comfortable now. Taller folk can trim a 1/2" or so off the edge.
I will report back in a week of driving to confirm its comfort and usefullness.

And, if the '05 GTO comes out with a 'real' dead pedal that will fit our cars, all I will have to do us pull the carpet back and take out my 2x4 !

 Thoughts ?


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

:cheers Good thinking! :cheers


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

That does look good. My question is...how do you get that side panel off. I only found one screw in it but I couldn't get it to come out. There are four star-head screws in the inside plastic door sill that I thought had to come out, but, when I tried to unscrew them, they didn't go anywhere. How'd you do that?


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, the 4 screws along the door jam have to come off.
(after pulling the top cover off)
Mine came out fine, although 2 seemed to get stripped upon putting them back in. I may have your problem the next time. You can try using a flat blade screw driver to 'lift' the screws while turning them with the torx driver.
I could not get if off completely, but was able to lift the front of it enough to see the screw holding the front/side panel in place.
After removing that screw, and the one near the top, you should slide the part to the BACK of the car.
I just pulled it toward the center of the car, and broke a plastic part, near the front/bottom of the panel, which must have been designed to hold it in.


I am curious as to how to remove that whole door piece at the bottom of the door. What is holding the rear end of it ? Does the bolt for the seat belt need to be removed ?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Excuse my ignorence but what is the purpose of a dead pedal?


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Redline said:


> Excuse my ignorence but what is the purpose of a dead pedal?


Driver comfort. With a dead pedal, actual or "virtual," I have something on which to rest my left foot, rather than allowing my left leg just to hang loosely.
With the dead pedal, I find myself sitting straight ahead. Without it, I tend to sit with my torso turned slightly to the left. This is particularly so when I'm driving without the cruise control off and, thus, with my right foot on the accelerator.

There you have it--the story of my life without a dead pedal!


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

*Invisible Dead Pedal V2*

I have revised my Invisible Dead Pedal (Should really be called a raised floor).
I have taked several pictures which can be viewed at:

http://www.pjpai.com/gto

The basic design so to provide a raised floor to the left of the clutch pedal.
Simple, yet elegant !

So, the Version 2 design, includes 2 pieces of 2x4, attached together to provide 3.5 inch wide pedal area.

The only tricky part after the basic design, was to trim the left side, against the floor, to compensate for the change in floor angles, from right to left.

Putting this 'pedal' against the floor, and then putting the rub back, provides enough resistance to keep it from shifting around.
The rug has a LOT of padding. So the touch is 'soft'.

I have driven this the Version one pedal for the last week, and I cannot imagine driving without it.

Please feel free to copy this design (for personal use).
Contact me if you would like one made, or would like to go into business....


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

this idea is part of the reason i love the enthusiast's forums. excellent idea :cheers 

what i plan in addition to this is to take a billet piece of aluminum to lay over carpet. holes will be drilled same size as holes in pedals. and once drilled into wood carpet should come up through holes to give same appearance.

yes, i'll have a couple holes in carpet, but the result is worth it.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*.29 Dead Pedal*

I installed Philpio's .29 dead pedal on Saturday and it is a great improvement. Thanks for the tip Philpio! I made an extra and a template, if anyone in the SF Bay Area wants one, let me know.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Can somene please trace it out on a piece of paper and post it so I can trace it onto a 2x4 and then get my jigsaw out.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

philpio said:


> I have revised my Invisible Dead Pedal (Should really be called a raised floor).
> I have taked several pictures which can be viewed at:
> 
> http://www.pjpai.com/gto
> ...


I have an idea for you. YOU being the inventor of your product .. you should make these, have them put together with the drawings and instructions and sell them, OR travel from state to state and install them..  

So watcha think about that?? 

Got another question, I drove my first six speed GTO today and i didnt see that much room on the left hand side??? Can you measure the space/distance between the clutch pedal to the left side panel. 

Thanks.. I just felt like i had to struggle to get my foot rested on that side.

see ya.. Tony


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Tom

I made one the other day but did it a bit different. I used a 2x4 with one end cut at a 45 degree angle. I nailed a 1x2 along the front surface, covered it on 2 sides with black carpet scrap I had (could have painted it black instead), and placed hook velcro along the leading edge of the 1x2. This way, You don't have to take up any carpet or take off the side panel. The 1x2 is inset to allow for the ridge in the floor carpet running near the kick panel - I just positioned it on the floor, pushed back, then pushed it against the kick panel so the hook material would hold (it actually sits on top of the floor mat). I've taken it out twice to cut some off the back side - position of the surface has made a big difference on how my leg feels. I've taken off about an inch so far and it feels pretty good now - may take another 1/4 inch off this weekend. I'm sure everyones preference would be a little different, so even if you had a template you would have to customize it.


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> I have an idea for you. YOU being the inventor of your product .. you should make these, have them put together with the drawings and instructions and sell them, OR travel from state to state and install them..
> 
> So watcha think about that??
> 
> ...


 Tony,
Will you be my first order ?
For the right $, I am willing to travel.
(With my jig saw in the trunk and a couple of 2x4s)

As for the space on the left.
Yes, it is 'tight', but after a while, you get used to bending your foot slightly so the right side goes under the clutch pedal first.
(And I only wear a side 9 shoe!)
It is not bad for me, but once in a while I do clip the clutch pedal...

It is also interesting, that the pedals are offset to the left so much farther that the '95 Taurus SHO I used to drive. When I get back into the SHO, it seems that I am 'looking' for the pedals about 1" to the left...


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Yes Sir*



philpio said:


> Tony,
> Will you be my first order ?
> For the right $, I am willing to travel.
> (With my jig saw in the trunk and a couple of 2x4s)
> ...


Yes sir i would be your first customer..haha.. im not very good at doing the things you list here for a "dead pedal".. I love my dead pedal in the Z06.. its perfect!!!! BUT with that said its actually a BIG holding point in my descision on automatic OR the six speed. I drove the automatic first and fell in love and then drove the standard shift and slammed gears and got excited again..LOL.. so i wear a size 11 with a double EE width, so my big wide tennis shoes had a hard time slipping in behind or to the left side of that clutch pedal.. OKAY ive got another question for you.

Arent those pedals really wide? anyone ever consider shaving some of the left side clutch pedal off?? or can it be changed out with another smaller clutch pedal. I figure this would clear up some room on the left hand side of that clutch. I may just wait now till the 05's come out to check it out. Im not in any rush and the only thing i may miss is getting my yellow color.. WELL maybe not i did find a few in two days.

OH and the BIG discounts.

SO what about this clutch pedal? really wide? or normal to you?? seems wider than my Z06.

Tony


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've noticed that the left side if very tight - my 11 1/2s just fit. The dead pedal actually helps me because I've refined it so my foot is at the right angle not to catch the clutch or the hood release lever. I agree that the pedals could be moved closer together and to the right a bit. but you won't find it any different on the 05s. Also, people are reporting that the 05s ended up not coming with a dead pedal - got deleted as it went into production. Can anyone confirm this?

In my searches to see what's left in stock, there are still several yellow manuals in dealer inventories and on ebay. Fly Southwest one way and then drive it home. Impluse Blue and Purple seem to be the hardest to find.


----------

